# Where's Article 6?!



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 14, 2014)

Whatever happened to WCA Regulations Article 6?

:fp for typos


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 14, 2014)

Not a typo.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/history/files/regulations2010.html

Article 6 was once about Awards/prizes/honours, but it was decided since that these shouldn't need official regulation. To keep references to regulations consistent across time, article 6 does not exist.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 14, 2014)

At the top of the list of articles:



> Note: Because Article and Regulation numbers are not reassigned when Regulations are deleted, there may be gaps in numbering.



Article 6 still exists in the Guidelines.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 14, 2014)

Interesting... At first I thought they put that in as a joke or something


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 14, 2014)

Gallifrey said:


> Interesting... At first I thought they put that in as a joke or something



Why would we put in a clarification as a joke?

(Unless you're referring to the *absence* of Article 6, which I regret to inform you is the opposite of "putting it in".)

The Regulations (and Guidelines) are srz bsns.
I've basically edited every line in both documents, and I've only ever put it one easter egg (the time in A1a2+).


----------

